# Why so many "not rated"?



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Why are so many rides "not rated"?
Doesn't the rider-app force them to rate the ride at the end of the trip, the next time they open the app or before they can order their next ride?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

They just ignore.. it is not mandatory.. about 25% of my riders are non-raters... Used to be 40%.. I rate in front of them at the end of the before they exit.


----------



## pandabear2016 (Aug 6, 2016)

Uber needs to make it mandatory if we have to rate the client, then they need to rate us. Just seems fair.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Unhappy riders will RATE EVERY TIME !


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

IERide said:


> Why are so many rides "not rated"?
> Doesn't the rider-app force them to rate the ride at the end of the trip, the next time they open the app or before they can order their next ride?


*I currently have a total of 2219 lifetime trips, out of those 1841 are rated.*


----------



## popeyes (Aug 6, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Unhappy riders will RATE EVERY TIME !


Agree... Non rated trips should be OK trips.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

1800 rides ... exactly!

1189 rated.


----------

